# kan 64Bit Version unter Win7Pro64 nicht installieren



## krawinkel (27. Apr 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
irgendwie scheint es bei mir nicht so zu klappen mit dem Java, 32Bit JA aber 64Bit bekomm ich nicht hin !? Also ich habe Windows7Pro 64Bit und arbeite mit dem Programm "jAlbum" (hatte da meine Probleme und hier auch schon darüber berichtet) das es mitlerweile auch in 64 Bit gibt.

So also nach Anleitung mit dem IE64 das File jre-6u24-windows-x64.exe geholt und wenn ich das installieren will kommt zuerst folgende Meldung: Java sei schon auf dem Rechner und ob ich das nochmal installieren möchte - JA ...
Dann allerdings kommt: Diese Aktion ist nur zulässig für Produkte die im Augenblick installiert sind !?
Öhmm ... damit kann ich also beim besten Willen nichts anfangen.
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen was damit gemeint ist?

Ich hab auch schon alles deinstalliert und wollte nach einem Reboot gleich die 64Bit Version installieren, aber dann kommt wieder ... es sei schon drauf und ob ich neu instellieren will und wieder ...  nicht zulässig ... ich bin langsam am verzweifeln.

Wie schon getippt, die 32er Version läuft einwandfrei, aber da (das war und ist mein Problem) endet jAlbum mit einem HEAP SPACE ERROR trotz Erhöhung auf 1500M !
Von der 64er Version verspreche ich mir eine etwas großzügigere Auslastung meines 8GB RAM Speichers weil ich ansonsten mit jAlbum nicht mehr weiter komme. 

Für die, die selber mit jAlbum arbeiten sei angemerkt, daß ich derzeit bei weit über 200.00 Bildern bin und bislang noch kein vergleichbaren Programm gefunden habe das mir solche Pixelberge in schöne Gallerien bereit stellen kann.

Besten Dank für jede Hilfe schon im Voraus !


----------



## LoR (27. Apr 2011)

Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Programme deinstallieren -> Alle JDK's und JRE's entfernen (da ich keine Ahnung habe was du bisher auf deinem Rechner drauf hast)
C:\Programme (86)\Java löschen.
C:\Programme\Java löschen.
Dann deine 64 Bit Version installieren
jAlbum starten ohne irgendwelche Xms und Xmx Parameter


----------



## krawinkel (27. Apr 2011)

Hallo und besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort !
Also ich habe wieder alles deinstalliert (Bild) auch jAlbum.
Registry gereinigt - Rechner runter und wieder hoch gefahren.
Beim Versuch Java64 zu installieren kam wieder die Meldung, es sei noch drauf.
Das Verzeichnis selbst ist aber nicht mehr vorhanden.
Ich sehe auch niergends mehr einen Eintrag oder sonst was ... hmmm ...
Da hat sich wohl irgendwo etwas verklemmt das eine Neuinstallation stört ???:L


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Apr 2011)

Ich habe bisher hier im Forum etwa 5 oder 6 mal innerhalb des vergangenen halben Jahres davon gehört, dass es Probleme bei der Installation mit Java 6 64Bit gegeben hat.
Möglicherweise sind daran ganz bestimmte Systemkonfigurationen schuld.
Es ist daher meiner Meinung nach unter diesen Umständen nicht ratsam, die 64Bit-Version zu installieren.


----------



## krawinkel (28. Apr 2011)

Vielen Dank für diese Info. ;(

Ich bin mir am überlegen, ob es tatsächlich Besserung bezüglich des HEAP SPACE bring, bzw. bringen würde ? Jetzt habe ich wieder die 32er Version von JAVA und des jAlbums drauf.
Ratz Fatz kommt auch wieder die Fehlermeldung und zwar wesentlich früher als bei Windows7/32. 
Allerdings mag das gar nicht an Windows liegen, denn bei debian sieht das genau so aus.
Im jAlbum Forum scheinen aber alle der Meinung zu sein, daß das "nur" an JAVA liegen würde ...
Auch die Linux Gemeinde ist der Ansicht, weder die 32, noch die 64Bit Version von debian hätte was damit zu tun.

Das Problem hat Ende letzten Jahres angefangen, als ich die 170.000 Bilder überschritten habe. Damals noch mit Windows XP und Suse, bin ich am HEAP SPACE kläglich gescheitert. Diesen kann ich aber offensichtlich ja nicht über 1500M stellen. Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht bei 64Bit wäre da mehr Luft drin nach Oben. Leider ist das jAlbum Forum nur in englisch und da kann ich nicht so detailiert über mein Problem schreiben. Aber so viel habe ich heraus gebracht, als das es das Programm selber mühelos schaffen würde. Wobei die Größe der Bilder keine Rolle spielen, zumal diese eher im unteren Bereich anzusiedeln sind (bis 600KB).

Aber wieder zurück zur Fehlermeldung, sagt die was aus, meinst Du da kann ich was machen ?


----------



## Antoras (28. Apr 2011)

Was willst du mit den Bildern eigentlich machen? Ich mein, kein Mensch guckt sich 170k Bilder an. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, die Bilder nur nachzuladen wenn sie gebraucht werden oder eben kleinere Mengen auf einmal zu verwalten?


----------



## krawinkel (28. Apr 2011)

Gute Frage ... ich bin freiberuflich tätig und verwalte für mehrere Fotografen deren Bilder auf die wiederum mehrere Agenturen Zugriff haben. Das ganze seit fast 35 Jahren. Da Fotos zeitlos sind, wird alles gespeichert was mal aufgenommen wurde (kann ja immer noch gefragt sein oder werden).
Ich hab übrigends noch mal einen Screenshot von der Console, ist vielleicht auch noch Hilfreich !

Im Übrigen habe ich in den letzten Monaten auch nach Möglichkeiten gesucht das auf zu splitten. Ging so einigermaßen, aber ist nicht zufriedenstellend gewesen. Auch andere Programme ausprobiert, die bieten mir nicht das was jAlbum bietet. Das ganze muß dann auch noch auf einen Server und auch dafür hat jAlbum seit einiger Zeit eine Schnittstelle. Alles in Allem komme ich nicht drumrum.

Im Moment splitte ich notgedrungener Weise ja immer noch, muß aber nach jeder Aufnahme neuer Fotos per Hand programmieren und die Quasi reinflicken !


----------



## muemmel_0811 (28. Apr 2011)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen wird, aber versuch doch mal die 64 bit-Version des JDK zu installieren - hat bei meinem Windows 7 64 bit ohne Probleme funktioniert.

Grüße
muemmel_0811


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Apr 2011)

Eine OutOfMemoryException ist weder Betriebssystem- noch JRE bedingt!
Wenn der Programmierer nicht für den richtigen Umgang mit den Objekten innerhalb seines Programmes sorgt, wie soll dann das Betriebssystem oder eine JRE noch etwas retten können?

Meiner Meinung nach ist JAlbum aufgrund seiner Programmierung mit 170.000 Bildern hoffnungslos überlastet.


----------



## maki (28. Apr 2011)

Sehe das ähnlich wie L-ectron-X, 1500Mib Ram für eine Java VM kenne ich nur aus dem Serverumfeld, und das werden mehrere User mit bedient.
Da ist also definitiv Raum für Verbesserungen in JAlbum 

Vielleicht kannst du ja die PAE für Windows 7 32 Bit einschalten, dann solltest du bis über 3GiB an Ram nutzen können.


----------



## krawinkel (28. Apr 2011)

Also nachdem ich die JDK installiert habe und auch sonst denke ich alles erdenkliche an Voraussetzungen geschaffen habe und es nach wie vor nicht geht, bin ich letztlich auch der Meinung, daß es jAlbum einfach nicht mehr gebacken bekommt !
Natürlich schiebt es der Eine auf den Anderen, aber wenn ich jetzt mal davon ausgehe, daß es zumindest unter Linux laufen sollte und es auch dort mit den selben Symptomen aussteigt glaube ich ist meine Zeit wohl besser investiert, wenn ich mir Gedanken darüber mache wie ich meine Struktur umändere.
Mit jAlbum selber werde ich weiter arbeiten, nur dann muß ich die Daten vielleicht wieder in kleineren Grüppchen aufteilen. Das ist ein Haufen Arbeit mehr, aber ich denke jetzt ist es definitiv klar das es nicht anderst geht. Es wär so schön gewesen ...

Auf jeden Fall möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei ALLEN Beteiligten für die Hilfe bedanken !

Anmerkung zu makis Beitrag:
Auf 32Bit werde ich Eh wieder umsteigen, weil ja fast kein Programm gescheit läuft und ich das meiste in einer VM auf XP laufen lassen muß. Aber das mit PAE probier ich natürlich - Super besten Dank !


----------



## Antoras (28. Apr 2011)

Am besten wendest du dich auch noch an die Entwickler der Software und schilderst denen dein Problem. Wenn die Software wirklich verbuggt ist, dann haben sie was, was sie in neueren Versionen verbessern können.


----------



## krawinkel (28. Apr 2011)

Ja das habe ich schon letztes Jahr versucht, aber mein englisch ist für solche Schilderungen nicht ausreichend. Allerdings werde ich denn dann doch nochmal einen Anlauf nehmen, mehr wie das sich was ändert kann ja nicht passieren ...


----------

